# Can't get Synchron piano to work



## ☻ (Mar 28, 2021)

32gb RAM, i7 processor, library downloaded to My Passport HDD (<-- mistake?) ...

Seems to me like this should run like butter, but it's been anything but. Two-handed chords are almost impossible to render. Even single notes cut out all the time. CPU is low. Memory is low. Disk never shoots up - always super low. I've tried changing sample rates and preload size. Nothing. I'm clueless at this point. I have zero problems in Kontakt with other heavy libraries. Any ideas?


----------



## Ben (Mar 28, 2021)

wonzo said:


> HDD


We highly recommend to use SSDs in combination with Synchron Libraries, especially the Synchron Pianos. HDDs are simply not fast enough.
Personally I highly recommend to use NVMe SSDs if possible, it's a real joy to work with these, but any good SSD should work.


----------



## ☻ (Mar 28, 2021)

Thanks Ben. This totally fixed the problem.


----------



## Fizzlewig (Mar 28, 2021)

@Ben i run Synchron pianos on a very fast internal drive on my 14 core iMac Pro 128gb ram, I have set the Synchron player to load more samples into ram, this helps but when i’m Using more mics I still get crackles and pops, and the cpu readout in Synchron player is saying 30% load. I hope that VSL can optimise the player beyond what it currently is able to do. I like to play at 64 sample buffer, but 128 buffer setting is still getting crackles when my playing is dense / fast etc.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Mar 28, 2021)

Ben said:


> We highly recommend to use SSDs in combination with Synchron Libraries, especially the Synchron Pianos. HDDs are simply not fast enough.
> Personally I highly recommend to use NVMe SSDs if possible, it's a real joy to work with these, but any good SSD should work.


Hi Ben, a little offtopic but:

Are there any plans for an easier way of updating installed libraries? There are so many updates for every library in the online-account. At the moment - if I remember right - we have to check every library-version manually in the synchron-player first, then downloading the download-file for the Vienna Downloader, etc. 

A tool like NI Access or Sonokinetic or Heavyocity´s Portal would be so nice for VSL ❤️


----------



## Fizzlewig (Mar 28, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> Hi Ben, a little offtopic but:
> 
> Are there any plans for an easier way of updating installed libraries? There are so many updates for every library in the online-account. At the moment - if I remember right - we have to check every library-version manually in the synchron-player first, then downloading the download-file for the Vienna Downloader, etc.
> 
> A tool like NI Access or Sonokinetic or Heavyocity´s Portal would be so nice for VSL ❤️


YES! Please. It’s a unfriendly system, way of working to try and keep tabs on what has been updated, what needs to be updated, especially when you have a boat load of VSL libraries installed!!


----------



## Ben (Mar 29, 2021)

Fizzlewig said:


> @Ben i run Synchron pianos on a very fast internal drive on my 14 core iMac Pro 128gb ram, I have set the Synchron player to load more samples into ram, this helps but when i’m Using more mics I still get crackles and pops, and the cpu readout in Synchron player is saying 30% load. I hope that VSL can optimise the player beyond what it currently is able to do. I like to play at 64 sample buffer, but 128 buffer setting is still getting crackles when my playing is dense / fast etc.


It's hard to tell what's wrong in this case. Try using less mics during recording. 
We'll see if we can optimize the performance of the player in future.


----------



## Ben (Mar 29, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> Are there any plans for an easier way of updating installed libraries?


Yes


----------



## Fizzlewig (Mar 29, 2021)

Ben said:


> It's hard to tell what's wrong in this case. Try using less mics during recording.
> We'll see if we can optimize the performance of the player in future.


I think what is bizarre is the fact that most of the time it shows cpu at anywhere between 20% and at most 45%, so plenty of cpu is spare, but then it will just randomly spike to 100%, then crackles happens etc. Is the player optimised for multicore? or is this not really possible when dealing with realtime audio etc?


----------



## Ben (Mar 29, 2021)

Fizzlewig said:


> Is the player optimised for multicore?


It's currently single core only, but high on our wishlist.



Fizzlewig said:


> or is this not really possible when dealing with realtime audio etc?


It is defenitly possible. I have no problems running it on my current system as well as the previous one (64-128 latency). But there are so many factors influencing audio performance on a system, it's hard to predict what the issue might be in some cases.
(Also I'm not familiar with the internal workings of MacOS and Apple hardware optimizations)

Have you tried increasing the preload size?





Database - Sample Content | VSL - Software Manuals







www.vsl.info


----------



## Fizzlewig (Mar 29, 2021)

Ben said:


> It's currently single core only, but high on our wishlist.
> 
> 
> It is defenitly possible. I have no problems running it on my current system as well as the previous one (64-128 latency). But there are so many factors influencing audio performance on a system, it's hard to predict what the issue might be in some cases.
> ...


Yes, that has already been done. It does help, but doesn’t solve the issue.


----------



## Ben (Mar 29, 2021)

Fizzlewig said:


> Yes, that has already been done. It does help, but doesn’t solve the issue.


Sounds like disk-streaming issues. Which file system is your SSD formatted with?


----------



## Fizzlewig (Mar 29, 2021)

Ben said:


> Sounds like disk-streaming issues. Which file system is your SSD formatted with?


My macOS internal SSD drive is APFS, that is default on all new Apple Macs with internal ssd drives.


----------



## Ben (Mar 29, 2021)

Fizzlewig said:


> My macOS internal SSD drive is APFS, that is default on all new Apple Macs with internal ssd drives.


Can you please double check if it is a Fusion Drive? As far as I know until recently many internal drives were not pure SSDs but Fusion Drives.
These are HDDs with an additional SSD as cache to boost performance. While this works great for many workloads like faster boot times, app startups, disk-writes, it is not suited for sample streaming for large libraries like the Synchron Pianos.


----------



## Virtuoso (Mar 29, 2021)

Ben said:


> Have you tried increasing the preload size?


Just curious - other than load time and memory usage, are there any downsides to increasing the preload size? If you have tons of memory, does it make things run better if you just crank it up?


----------



## Ben (Mar 29, 2021)

Virtuoso said:


> Just curious - other than load time and memory usage, are there any downsides to increasing the preload size? If you have tons of memory, does it make things run better if you just crank it up?


There are no downsides other then longer loading times and higher RAM usage. 
In return it will lower the disk-streaming requirements, causing better CPU saturation and / or less CPU load.


----------



## ☻ (Mar 29, 2021)

Looks like I'm not out of the woods quite yet. Though moving the library to my SSD made it playable, it glitches out after a few minutes every time I use it. All notes will cut off a fraction of a second after playing. Sometimes, playing through this for a few seconds resolves it, but most of the time it never resolves, and shortly after, Windows will ask me what I want to do with my SSD (location of library). I figure this is either a RAM issue or a problem with the SSD. 

This is happening with heavy piano libraries in Kontakt too. Just a few seconds of playing, and Kontakt crashes, with a message describing a fatal error. And like with the Synchron library, Windows will ask me what to do with my SSD, as if I'm plugging it in for the first time. Also, when I load a library, exit the client, and start it again, it loads fast, as expected. But when this bug happens, the library takes a long time to load again, as if the RAM has completely forgotten about it.

Any ideas?


----------



## Ben (Mar 29, 2021)

wonzo said:


> Looks like I'm not out of the woods quite yet. Though moving the library to my SSD made it playable, it glitches out every time I use it. All notes will cut off a fraction of a second after playing. Sometimes, playing through this for a few seconds resolves it, but most of the time it never resolves and shortly after Windows will ask me what I want to do with my SSD (location of library). I figure this is either a RAM issue or a problem with the SSD. Extra information: this is happening with heavy piano libraries in Kontakt too. Just a few seconds of playing, and Kontakt crashes, with a message describing a fatal error. And again, Windows will ask me what to do with my SSD, as if I'm plugging it in for the first time. Also, when I load a library, exit the client, and start it again, it loads fast, as expected. But when this bug happens the library takes a long time to load again, as if the RAM has completely forgotten about it.
> 
> Any ideas?


Sounds to me like the SSD is broken, or it overheats. Is it an external one in an enclosure?


----------



## ☻ (Mar 29, 2021)

It is not in an enclosure. The make-model is Samsung T7, and it's basically brand new.


----------



## Virtuoso (Mar 29, 2021)

Could be an intermittent USB issue. Is it a laptop or a desktop? Try reinstalling the chipset drivers for the motherboard.


----------



## ☻ (Mar 29, 2021)

I just read a review on Amazon regarding the Samsung T7:

_It's worse than I thought. The drive essentially shuts down sporadically even while just playing a video file stored on it. That makes it only good for file backup. I can't believe this thing made it to market, how did they even test it?_

Yikes. Sounds like what I'm experiencing...


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Mar 29, 2021)

wonzo said:


> It is not in an enclosure. The make-model is Samsung T7, and it's basically brand new.


Got the Samsung T7 myself some days ago. Make your you use the usb-c cable it came with. I got a longer cable with the same characteristics from Rampow (USB 3.2. Gen2 up to 10Gbit) but its peformance was less than half! 🙄 Also be sure its "not" formated in ExFat.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Mar 29, 2021)

wonzo said:


> I just read a review on Amazon regarding the Samsung T7:
> 
> _It's worse than I thought. The drive essentially shuts down sporadically even while just playing a video file stored on it. That makes it only good for file backup. I can't believe this thing made it to market, how did they even test it?_
> 
> Yikes. Sounds like what I'm experiencing...


Make sure you Energy-Saving-Option dont bother USB, etc. - I always use the high performance mode.


----------



## ☻ (Mar 29, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> Got the Samsung T7 myself some days ago. Make your you use the usb-c cable it came with. I got a longer cable with the same characteristics (USB 3.2. Gen2 up to 10Gbit) but its peformance was less than half! 🙄 Also be sure its "not" formated in ExFat.


It's formatted NTFS, and I'm using the cable it came with.


----------



## ☻ (Mar 29, 2021)

From all the reviews I've seen, it seems to me that the T7 is simply not reliable for music production. Assuming this is true, can anyone recommend some great external SSDs?


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Mar 29, 2021)

wonzo said:


> It's formatted NTFS, and I'm using the cable it came with.


Did you check if the latest firmware is installed? Samsung Portable SSD Software can check and upgrade your SSD. And with Samsung Magican you can test and optimize it. Also - did you make an exception for the whole drive in Windows Defender or the Antivirus-Tool you use? (I use "Folder"-Exception for the whole SSD in Defender).


----------



## ☻ (Mar 29, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> Did you check if the latest firmware is installed? Samsung Portable SSD Software can check and upgrade your SSD. And with Samsung Magican you can test and optimize it. Also - did you make an exception for the whole drive in Windows Defender or the Antivirus-Tool you use? (I use "Folder"-Exception for the whole SSD in Defender).


I'll certainly try it. Are you telling me you do NOT have my issue with your T7?


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Mar 29, 2021)

wonzo said:


> I'll certainly try it. Are you telling me you do NOT have my issue with your T7?


Nothing at all. I have about a third of all my kontakt libraries on it and they are loading fast and playing perfectly like on the internal nvme pci-e ssd´s - even if its already more than half full and I did not do batch resaves yet. I dont have the the vsl piano but a lot of other synchron-player libraries. If you wanna watch my library and equiment list in the signature.

Are other libraries running fine with your T7 or is it just the vsl piano?

@Ben Isnt there an internal performance-tool in the synchron player which checks if the speed of your drive is high enough?


----------



## ☻ (Mar 29, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> Nothing at all. I have about a third of all my kontakt libraries on it and they are loading fast and playing perfectly like on the internal nvme pci-e ssd´s - even if its already more than half full and I did not do batch resaves yet. I dont have the the vsl piano but a lot of other synchron-player libraries. If you wanna watch my library and equiment list in the signature.
> 
> Are other libraries running fine with your T7 or is it just the vsl piano?
> 
> @Ben Isnt there an internal performance-tool in the synchron player which checks if the speed of your drive is high enough?


Are you talking about the CPU meter? If so, mine is always nearly nothing. In fact, when it bugs out, the CPU and disk are always basically nothing.

I switched to high performance mode, and I haven't had a bug out yet (about 20 minutes of constant playing). Could it really be that simple?


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Mar 29, 2021)

wonzo said:


> Are you talking about the CPU meter? If so, mine is always nearly nothing. In fact, when it bugs out, the CPU and disk are always basically nothing.
> 
> I switched to high performance mode, and I haven't had a bug out yet (about 20 minutes of constant playing). Could it really be that simple?


1. no ... there is a sample-streaming tool somewhere in the synchron-player if I remember right

2. IT CAN - HAVE FUN! 

Glad it helped fixing the problem


----------



## Ben (Mar 29, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> @Ben Isnt there an internal performance-tool in the synchron player which checks if the speed of your drive is high enough?


The Synchron (Piano) Player runs a speed-check and sets the pre-load buffer.


----------



## Ben (Mar 29, 2021)

wonzo said:


> I switched to high performance mode, and I haven't had a bug out yet (about 20 minutes of constant playing). Could it really be that simple?


Yes, it can 
In all other modes Windows will shut down the CPU as much as possible, which is great for word processing and light workloads. Audio is a different beast as it requests 100% CPU power in bursts, but stops processing of a buffer if it is not finished in time to start processing the next one. I guess that this behaviour causes the CPU to go to a low energy mode now and then, which causes dropouts (it takes a few CPU cycles to switch from one power mode to the next one).

Go into the power management options and make sure things like PCIe and UCB power savings are disabled and the minimum and maximum CPU load is set to 100% in these settings. This hugely improves audio workloads.

Btw, I remember reading that the Samsung T5 SSD performce better compared to the T7, might be worth looking into it. I personally use internal SSDs and have one NVMe SSD that I put in an NVMe to USB 3.2 enclosure, so I can take the SYized SEs and the libraries I currently need with me when I'm traveling.


----------



## ☻ (Mar 29, 2021)

Crap. It bugged out...


----------



## Fizzlewig (Mar 29, 2021)

Ben said:


> Can you please double check if it is a Fusion Drive? As far as I know until recently many internal drives were not pure SSDs but Fusion Drives.
> These are HDDs with an additional SSD as cache to boost performance. While this works great for many workloads like faster boot times, app startups, disk-writes, it is not suited for sample streaming for large libraries like the Synchron Pianos.


Ben, the iMac Pro internal sad drive is not a fusion drive. The ssd drive is capable of read / writes of over 3gb /s. I’m wondering if it has anything to do with Xeon processors. Again the cpu indicator in the player will spike into the red, very briefly on dense playing etc. Thanks for the communication, it’s rare these days to be able to speak to a representative on a user forum!


----------



## ☻ (Apr 28, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> Did you check if the latest firmware is installed? Samsung Portable SSD Software can check and upgrade your SSD. And with Samsung Magican you can test and optimize it. Also - did you make an exception for the whole drive in Windows Defender or the Antivirus-Tool you use? (I use "Folder"-Exception for the whole SSD in Defender).


I know it's been a month, but I've done everything and I still have bugouts. On one hand the reviews for this SSD describe the problem I have even while playing simple videos from it, which makes me believe it's an innate problem with this model. On the other hand, you say you have no issues... I'm not far from selling it at this point.


----------



## ☻ (Apr 28, 2021)

Well, I found one more possible culprit. "USB selective suspend". Mine was enabled... Let's see if killing that fixes the problem.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Apr 28, 2021)

wonzo said:


> I know it's been a month, but I've done everything and I still have bugouts. On one hand the reviews for this SSD describe the problem I have even while playing simple videos from it, which makes me believe it's an innate problem with this model. On the other hand, you say you have no issues... I'm not far from selling it at this point.


Sounds bad - I´m sorry for you :-(

I am still very happy with my T7. I have 1.3TB libraries on it now and it works perfectly like an internal pci-e ssd. I use the usb-c-cable it came with on an usb-c port directly on the backpanel of the motherboard. its always active and load samples without delay.

At the end - if it does not work for you - send it back as not working and get your whole investment back. It should be able to playback a 4K video easily and it is really strange that it shutdown sometime while playing back. This sounds to me like an issue with the cable or usb-port. Cant believe its the drive. Did you test an older normal sata-ssd and if there are similar problems?


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Apr 28, 2021)

wonzo said:


> Well, I found one more possible culprit. "USB selective suspend". Mine was enabled... Let's see if killing that fixes the problem.


yeah - as I mentioned before ... all energy saving option for usb and harddrives should be off. Could be also some settings in the bios. maybe the pci-e and sata-ports are not set to "gen3"?


----------



## ☻ (Apr 28, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> Sounds bad - I´m sorry for you :-(
> 
> I am still very happy with my T7. I have 1.3TB libraries on it now and it works perfectly like an internal pci-e ssd. I use the usb-c-cable it came with on an usb-c port directly on the backpanel of the motherboard. its always active and load samples without delay.
> 
> At the end - if it does not work for you - send it back as not working and get your whole investment back. It should be able to playback a 4K video easily and it is really strange that it shutdown sometime while playing back. This sounds to me like an issue with the cable or usb-port. Cant believe its the drive. Did you test an older normal sata-ssd and if there are similar problems?


The fact that you're having such a flawless experience with it makes me think it must be Windows settings. I think it's more likely that the reviews I've read mirroring my issue are coming from a place of tech illiteracy (like me), rather than your positive experience being a fluke.

This is what I have done so far:

- switched to High Performance Mode (unsuccessful)
- verified that the driver is up to date (unsuccessful)
- verified that the "turn off to save power" feature in Power Management is off (unsuccessful)
- disabled USB "selective suspend" (This is the one that I just learned about today. Hopefully it's the culprit...)

Is there anything else I can do?


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Apr 28, 2021)

wonzo said:


> The fact that you're having such a flawless experience with it makes me think it must be Windows settings... I think it's more likely that the reviews I've read detailing my issue are coming from a place of tech illiteracy (like me), rather than your positive experience being a fluke.
> 
> This is what I have done so far:
> 
> ...


I just use Windows 10 Home (newest Version of 20H2 and only Windows Defender as Antivirus/Antimalware with exceptions for the library-drives) and all I´ve changed is "high performance"-mode.

Do you have a lot of drives in it? I know that when you use to many every mainboard will disable some other ports. Like using an internal pci-e nvme ssd will deactivate one of the sata-ports. what mainboard do you use? I use an Asus WS Z390 Pro - its a 400€ workstation mainboard with extra ports because I wanna use four internal pci-e nvme ssds (5TB) right now plus the T7 external - I can still add more internal drives without loosing other ports I need.

Very important - did you check if there is an bios-update available? Also try the intel-driver assistent: https://www.intel.de/content/www/de/de/support/intel-driver-support-assistant.html

Did your mainboard recognize your ram correctly? Maybe check if it uses the XMPII-Profile and check the bus-speed with "cpu-z"-tool (if you have DDR4 3200 - it should show 1600 in cpu-z).


----------



## ☻ (Apr 28, 2021)

Forgot to mention that I added the full SSD to "exceptions" in Windows Defender. (unsuccessful)


----------



## ☻ (Apr 28, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> I just use Windows 10 Home (newest Version of 20H2 and only Windows Defender as Antivirus/Antimalware with exceptions for the library-drives) and all I´ve changed is "high performance"-mode.
> 
> Do you have a lot of drives in it? I know that when you use to many every mainboard will disable some other ports. Like using an internal pci-e nvme ssd will deactivate one of the sata-ports. what mainboard do you use? I use an Asus WS Z390 Pro - its a 400€ workstation mainboard with extra ports because I wanna use four internal pci-e nvme ssds (5TB) right now plus the T7 external - I can still add more internal drives without loosing other ports I need.
> 
> Very important - did you check if there is an bios-update available? Also try the intel-driver assistent: https://www.intel.de/content/www/de/de/support/intel-driver-support-assistant.html


I don't actually know what the motherboard is. It's an Asus from 2013 that I inherited from a family member. Windows is installed on a SATA SSD out of necessity as the motherboard has no SSD ports. The only other drive is the T7.


----------



## ☻ (Apr 28, 2021)

Update: Just got another bugout. Looks like disabling USB "selective suspend" did nothing. I think my only option left might be configuring the BIOS.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Apr 28, 2021)

wonzo said:


> Update: Just got another bugout. Looks like disabling USB "selective suspend" did nothing.


hmm ... this is all so weird. board from 2013 - so it should be DDR3 Ram and you have maybe just two usb3-ports right? should be usb3.0 which only support "up to" 4 Gbit/s - which still not explains your videostreaming and bugout problems. should be run fine with usb2 too :-(

Maybe the controller on the T7 is kind of incompatible with these old usb-ports - even if it "should" be downwards compatible OR you got a T7 device with an production issue.

I´m running out of ideas now - but be sure to check for an bios-update...

P.S.: check back my last post - I added two more things. and - can you try the T7 on a more modern pc of a friend?


----------



## ☻ (Apr 28, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> hmm ... this is all so weird. board from 2013 - so it should be DDR3 Ram and you have maybe just two usb3-ports right? should be usb3.0 which only support "up to" 4 Gbit/s - which still not explains your videostreming problem. should be run fine with usb2 too :-(
> 
> Maybe the controller on the T7 is kind of incompatible with these old usb-ports - even if it "should" be downwards compatible OR you got a T7 device with an production issue.
> 
> I´m running out of ideas now - but be sure to check for an bios-update...


I have several USB ports. It was a custom-made machine.

By the way - it wasn't me who was having video problems. It was just a review about the T7 I read somewhere.

The mention of a possible USB port incompatibility worries me. I'll try BIOS and if that doesn't work I'll assume there is no hope for this SSD. If that is the case, I'll sell it and get a different one (non-Samsung) and see if I have the same problem.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Apr 28, 2021)

wonzo said:


> I have several USB ports. It was a custom-made machine.


of course - but only the blue once are usb3.0 and if u can - avoid to use the ports on the front-panel.


----------



## ☻ (Apr 28, 2021)

Here's something I haven't tried:

_What got my T7 to stop disconnecting itself was downloading the newer version of the Samsung portable SSD softwear from Samsung's website. It then allowed me to update the T7. (using the software that came on the T7 wouldn't let me update)_


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Apr 28, 2021)

wonzo said:


> Here's something I haven't tried:
> 
> _What got my T7 to stop disconnecting itself was downloading the newer version of the Samsung portable SSD softwear from Samsung's website. It then allowed me to update the T7. (using the software that came on the T7 wouldn't let me update)_


If I remember correct I recommended this too in an earlier post in here


----------



## ☻ (Apr 28, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> If I remember correct I recommended this too in an earlier post in here


I need to lay off the ales when I'm reading advice.


----------



## ☻ (Jun 28, 2021)

The above solution fixed the problem. Haven't had a single SSD failure since April 28. I've encountered a new problem, however. Starting a couple of days ago, whenever I use the instrument, the input from my keyboard just stops randomly. That's it. No red flashing thing, no nothing. The piano will only sound if I click the virtual keyboard in the client, but if I re-select the audio device in preferences, it works again, if only briefly until it happens again. I tried updated every possible thing: the keyboard, the SSD, the audio device (FiiO E10). Everything was already up to date. Any ideas?


----------



## Ben (Jun 28, 2021)

wonzo said:


> The above solution fixed the problem. Haven't had a single SSD failure since April 28. I've encountered a new problem, however. Starting a couple of days ago, whenever I use the instrument, the input from my keyboard just stops randomly. That's it. No red flashing thing, no nothing. The piano will sound if I click the virtual keyboard in the client, and if I re-select the audio device in preferences, it works again, if only briefly until it happens again. I tried updated every possible thing; the keyboard, the SSD, the audio device (FiiO E10). Everything was already up to date. Any ideas?


Did you / your OS install any updates at the same time?
Sounds to me like the MIDI device is loosing connection for a brief moment, causing this issue.
Do you have any other MIDI input device for comparison?


----------



## ☻ (Jun 28, 2021)

Ben said:


> Did you / your OS install any updates at the same time?
> Sounds to me like the MIDI device is loosing connection for a brief moment, causing this issue.
> Do you have any other MIDI input device for comparison?


I don't have any other devices to test it.  No OS updates either. I'll try playing something in Kontakt to see if I get the same problem.

Edit: Yup. That's exactly what's happening. Input died after 10 seconds.


----------



## Ben (Jun 28, 2021)

wonzo said:


> I don't have any other devices to test it.  No OS updates either.
> 
> I'll try playing something in Kontakt to see if I get the same problem.


Most Windows 10 updates are installed silently, so you will not notice them. You can check it here (in case you are using Windows 10):


----------



## ☻ (Jun 28, 2021)

The last update was in early June, so I don't think that's the cause.

Device Manager is telling me my NI drivers are all up to date too. I'm clueless now.


----------



## Ben (Jun 28, 2021)

wonzo said:


> The last update was in early June, so I don't think that's the cause.


Hm, I would try unplugging the MIDI device, deinstalling the driver of it in the Device Manager, rebooting, plugging it in again (there is an option to show unplugged devices in the menu). If this doesn't work the only other option I can think of is trying it on a different system.


----------



## ☻ (Jun 28, 2021)

Uninstall/reinstall seems to have worked.


----------



## Ben (Jun 28, 2021)

Awesome!


----------



## ☻ (Jul 25, 2021)

Sorry to bump this again - because the problem seems to be fixed - but the uninstall/reinstall only appeared to work for a short while. The problem came back soon after, and in spades. Every 10 seconds sometimes the connection between the S88 and the computer would just cut out. It was driving me nuts. I believe the culprit was my pedal. My brother was over one night and we were discussing the issue and he randomly mentioned "It's probably the pedal." I was doubtful, but when I unplugged it the problem completely vanished. I did wind up plugging the pedal back in several days later, and the problem hasn't returned. Can a faulty pedal connection throw off a device/system connection? It seems strange to me, but it appears that is what was going on.


----------



## Zedcars (Jul 26, 2021)

Try turning off your wifi and using a direct ethernet connection for internet. I had intermittent connection failures with my SSD and read the WiFi can cause interference with USB 3 devices. Obviously shielded high quality cables can help to reduce interference, but do not always eliminate it.

Edit: It seems you have solved the problem with your SSD, and now it is a MIDI related issue? Sorry, I didn't read your latest post until after I posted.


----------

